# Take a clone only strain, produce feminised seeds?



## kirby (Aug 11, 2008)

This works (bio)logically in my head but maybe not genetically... read on my fellow pot enthusiasts. 

Now, the concept of making feminized seeds is fairly simple(however getting 90% female seed percentages is a totally different story). 
For those who don't know how it's done, I can give a brief explanation:

Feminized seeds come from hermaphrodite plants, or the pollen from them. To get pollen from the hermaphrodite plants, you must first make male flowers appear on a female plant.. often called banana's or nanners. This is caused by stress, or by a period of time. There's multiple ways to artificially stress the plant to create these nanners, but two notable ones being colloidal silver and gibberellic acid. Colloidal silver can be made from a simple electrolysis process using water, batteries(a current) and .999 pure silver coins. You then take the dissolved silver, and mix it into a quart water and then foliar feed onto the plants at a specific time, which create male flowers early on in the flowering stage. Another artifical method to create these flowers is by using Gibberellic acid. It's a hormone produced by the plant, which regulates the plants grown. It promotes the elongation of cells, and can often be fed to the plant to increase growth. However, it can also be given to the plant in such a manner where it also inducdes male flowers, also resulting in a high % of female seeds. This method has been a close gaurded secret to the seed company's. 

However, some people (including soma) use a different method which takes more time, but is organic. For example, you grow a female plant until it ages, usually 10-30 days past it's recommended harvest dates. It takes a specific light patten ( eg getting very very late in season, or stress ), to trigger the plant to naturally produce these male flowers( with pollen! ) at the very end of its life. It does this in hope to pollinate itself, produce seeds, and then continue it's genetics. The pollen, has the same genes from the plant it's from, having only XX chromosones which will result in only female seeds( in theory, but not true ). Amazing how the circle of life works... So what people do, is they grow out a plant and then collect the male flowers off it, store them in bags and then in the freezer. If they have any females currently growing, they can pollinate their females with this pollen, to produce feminized seeds. The seeds that are produced are often hermie... they will turn hermie any time in the flowering stage, early, or late. However, they have a potential to be female as well, and the occccccasionall males. There's methods to maximize the percentage of females though, which depend on the enviroment, growing conditions, and the way you induced male flowers.

With all this said, I get down to the point of this topic. Since the seeds have the same genetics of the mother plant, isn't it possible to produce seeds for clone only strains... like G13, or OGKush. The genetics might be fucked up... but maybe with some stabilizing and IBL with itself you can remove hermie traits and have a geneticlly perfect mother from seed... however there might be some other factor involved which im not aware of yet.. which is why I posted this!

GENETICALLY POSSIBLE?


----------



## SenorSanteria (Aug 11, 2008)

Good info here. +rep


----------



## DWR (Aug 11, 2008)

wow...... Well, i dont know but it was a good read.. now i know even more stuff ^^ 

thnx.... sorry i cant help


----------



## kirby (Aug 11, 2008)

Maybe it would be considered technically backcrossing.. I'm not sure. And no problem guys  Anyone else know the answer?


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 11, 2008)

I think the only problem you may run into is unwanted charecteristics from its earlier crosses? They may come out or be more apparent in the new seeds?

Sounds like an experiment is in order!


----------



## kirby (Aug 11, 2008)

Right, some stabilizing would be required but maybe this is all too much work for making feminized seeds, who knows.


----------



## NoDrama (Aug 11, 2008)

Sounds harder than rocket surgery.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Aug 11, 2008)

I can verify it works---I posted in a thread the same organic method a few months ago and have been using it for over 8 years---It's very simple and the plants do all the work---the fem seeds it produces also have close to a zero hermi rate---you will not get very many male flowers but it only takes a few---You really should have clone's ready to go to flower and use the pollen within a month---seed vitality lasts a lot longer than pollen so next year I'm going to focus a lot of time into making fem seeds of the most sought after clone -only strains. The thread was called "how to make colloidal silver to make fem seeds"


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Aug 12, 2008)

Good read... and I was just thinking about this, and had pretty much the same mentality as far as getting a female plant to fertilize itself by making it hermie..

Now I didn't know that fem. seeds were made from Hermies... I was just thinking that if you had a plant that you came up with by crossing one strain with another... how would you keep those traits going if you didn't know were the mother or father seeds came from (bag seed for instance)

What I came up with was this...

Take a bunch of clones from her....
Stress out the clones to produce hermies
take the pollen from the hermies and pollinate non stressed clones
seed
plant seeds.... lots of seeds
weed out the plants that don't have the traits your looking for
Cross the best males and females
Keep doing the same with their seeds, until you get a plant that produces nothing but seeds with the traits you were looking for.

Lots of work, and time I'm sure... but I don't see why it wouldn't work... thoughts?

.


_________________
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Aug 12, 2008)

That is how we do it.


----------

